# New cigar brand I found. J. Gomez y Sanchez



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Found this cigar today on a quick trip to Charlie's tobacco. Anyone know more about it? If so, check out this thread and let me know:

*Found this new cigar - J. Gomez y Sanchez...*

CD


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I bought one like the one on the right yesterday and LOVED it!! I smoked that one during the Packer game and it was great. I was confused at first by the band, but I'm a whore and will smoke just about anything :biggrin:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> I bought one like the one on the right yesterday and LOVED it!! I smoked that one during the Packer game and it was great. I was confused at first by the band, but I'm a whore and will smoke just about anything :biggrin:


I would not call you a whore but someone that has a wide variety of cigar likes.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I tried one of these the other day. I thought it was a good smoke, but a bit over-priced.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

How much do they cost?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

happy1 said:


> How much do they cost?


They're $7.00. I thought they were a bit high... but I had to try one anyway! Thanks to Cody, I got two! 

CD


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Ceedee,

Nice place I made my first trip there today.
Picked up a few Master Blend 2's and some Perdomo's
I signed up for their membership.
20% off first Friday of the month, sounds good to me since they start selling Padrons mid Jan.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

GotaCohiba said:


> Ceedee,
> 
> Nice place I made my first trip there today.
> Picked up a few Master Blend 2's and some Perdomo's
> ...


Cool! Which one did you go to? The Weddington Rd store or the Johnston Rd store?

I usually hang at the Weddington Rd Store with Webmeister and Mongo... In fact, we're meeting GriFF on next monday to hang out 5:30 or so...

CD


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

*Charlies*

Cd,

I went to both stores we were searching for some cool boxes for my daughter.
She likes to make pocketbooks out of them.
She made a really cool one from an empty short story box I had, now she's hooked.
She really likes the stained wood boxes ,but most of what I get are the cab variety.
I plan to stop by on Monday if I can get away from work on time.
Hopefully I'll see you guys there.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey Mike - if your daughter is interested in some unique stained wooden boxes, I have a bunch of RP Edge Missile boxes sitting on top of the bookshelves in my office I would be happy to let her have.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

GotaCohiba said:


> Cd,
> 
> I went to both stores we were searching for some cool boxes for my daughter.
> She likes to make pocketbooks out of them.
> ...


Cool beans! Hope to see you there... and definitely hit up Mike for some of his Edge boxes... he needs space for more smokes! 

CD


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

My New Year's resolution is to show some restraint. So far, it's been 14 hrs into 2008 and I haven't bought any cigars... yet. Chris - do you know if Charlie's is going to be open today?


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Hey Mike - if your daughter is interested in some unique stained wooden boxes, I have a bunch of RP Edge Missile boxes sitting on top of the bookshelves in my office I would be happy to let her have.


I'm sure she would love to try one for a pocketbook.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

You got it! I put a couple in the Jeep - I'll bring them with me to Charlie's next Monday.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

might have to try on.. not too bad of a price


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Cool find.


----------

